# "The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. "



## benexclaimed (Apr 7, 2014)

Over the past week or so I'd been hearing the chime for unplugging/plugging in a USB device. Eventually I discovered that this corresponded with an event in the event viewer:

The Windows Search service terminated with the following error: 
The system cannot find the path specified.

and...

The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 4720 time(s).


I read up on a few solutions, and one was to delete specific folders within C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search. When I navigated there, I discovered that the search folder constantly disappears and reapppears when I try to access it. If I double click it, I can see a "Data" subfolder for a brief moment before it kicks me back into ProgramData/Microsoft. 

Any ideas? Is this likely an issue with my drive? Windows is stored on my SSD which is a couple of years old at this point. Windows 8.1 Pro.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *services.msc* Right click the *Services* results and R*un As Administrator*. Scroll down to *Windows Search* service and double click it. Make sure the Startup Type is *Automatic (delayed start)* the the Service is _Running,_ if not the *Start* it. 
Go to Search and type *Windows Search*, click* Find and Fix problems with Windows Search. *


----------



## benexclaimed (Apr 7, 2014)

When I attempted to Start the service (which had "Stopped" listed as its status) I'm shown an error:

"Windows could not start the Windows Search service on Local Computer.

Error 3: The system cannot find the path specified."

When I ran the "Find and Fix" utility (also as administrator) I was shown a box saying that 'troubleshooting was unable to automatically fix all of the issues found":

Problems found: Windows Search service not running -- Not Fixed


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try these suggestions: Windows 8.1 Search/Indexing Will not Start - Error 2: The - Microsoft Community


----------



## benexclaimed (Apr 7, 2014)

I just went through these and nothing has helped. Renaming registry entries had no effect (although a new entry was created automatically, it didn't fix the problem). I installed System Mechanic and repaired all registry issues, no effect. I've tried disabling/enabling services, etc., no effect. And still when I visit ProgramData/Microsoft the "Search" folder continues to flicker in and out of existence.

Also, I'm not sure whether or not they're supposed to, but neither indexing nor search appear in the "Turn Windows Features On or Off" utility. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## benexclaimed (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## kippokid (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi benexclaimed

Did you ever get to the bottom of this?

many thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type services.msc and press enter. Services windows scroll down to *Windows Search* double click it, make sure the Startup Type is *Automatic* and the services is *Started*. 
then go to Start/Search and type CMD, Right click the CMD results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. the is search for any corrupted files


----------

